# WTB Seiko Skx007 Case In ROUGH Condition



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

*WTB Seiko Skx007 Case In ROUGH Condition*


View Advert


Wanted Skx007 case in ROUGH CONDITION.

Thanks




*Advertiser*




bry1975



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£70.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

